# re-fractured clavicle



## Jouko (Mar 3, 2006)

I fractured my clavicle back in May 2010. Returned carefully to racing in August, getting myself back into form. On August 31, while on an easy-peasy recovery ride, looked at trees and birds a bit too long and ended up crashing my CX bike on rail trail of all places. Heard a nasty crunch and it hurt like hell.

With only 2.5 weeks to go to a three day stage race, I subconsciously denied the severity of the injury, although the shoulder was pufy and full of rainbow colours the next day. I put in long, hard training hours in the last bit of training before taper. Today I was on my last long training ride before the race next weekend and I jammed my shoulder into a pine tree. The pain was bad and 2 hours later when the ride was done, the previous fracture area had swollen to the size of a tangerine.

Time to pull head out of sand and head to see a doctor. End result in image below. He was alittle puzzled about the long rides I'd done on the shoulder in the last 12 days. Looks like I'm back to square one, but this time I think I need to look for a surgical solution in hopes of getting the clavicle to like-new strength.










The doctor mumbled something about a Kirschner wire. Anybody have one of these done?


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Broke mine on 26 April this year. Nice clean snap on a tree.










Sent home to heal and 3 weeks later told i needed it plated as it had moved and wouldn't come together. 5 weeks post break it was plated:










I have been back on the bike since mid July and it feels fine. Had no physio as no mobility issues. A big lump has formed around the break site now and i was told it would be stronger than before once its healed...

No idea on a Kirchner wire? I'm in Australia though so probably different down here. I know a motor bike rider who had a rod inserted through shoulder and into his clavicle to hold the whole lot together...but that was a complex break.

I'm not a fan of invasive intervention, but i wish they'd just plated mine from the start...


----------



## tekk220 (Apr 6, 2010)

sucks.. im out now. my clavicle separated from the shoulder (grade 3 ac separation)


----------



## Jouko (Mar 3, 2006)

Update, update...

I had my appointment withthe orthopaedic surgeon on Friday before heading off to (observe) my three day stage race. The doc was the bearer of good news. He managed to schedule me for surgery on Monday (today!). Plate and screws are coming my way in a few hours.


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

tekk220 said:


> sucks.. im out now. my clavicle separated from the shoulder (grade 3 ac separation)


mine too. but my clavicle is not broken. nothing is broken. just the grade 3 AC separation, and torn ligaments.
looks like I'll be in the gym this winter until i can put weight on this and built up my hardtail... I'm hoping to be good enough to do the super D at massanutten this june but right now its only been a week since my injury, so who knows.


----------



## Jouko (Mar 3, 2006)

Quick update. My surgery was delayed by a week and was completed on September 27. A few days in bed and the next week up and about with gentle physio to increase mobility in arm. No sling at all, probably 75% functional in day-to-day operation, just nothing above shoulder height for now and no loading of shoulder.

Today, 11 days later, the doctor gave me the go ahead to resume indoor training. It's a little early to start training for 2011, but I don't need a 3 moth break either. Thankfully the NHL season kicked off, so I can watch hockey and ride...

Four weeks to my next appointment, hopefully at that point I'll get clearance to start gentle strength training of the shoulder.


----------



## Ball (Jan 11, 2011)

*Jacked up clavicle*

I just had my clavicle fixed after 10 years of being healed in the wrong position. I finally have a my clavicle back! I am 12 days post surgery and have no pain and NO BUMP. Thank you Sonoma pin
Check it out!


----------



## IRide1023 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's my broken clavicle. I'm 5 weeks past surgery waiting for the docs release. I'm so tired of riding stationary bike. I have a brand new '11 S-works Epic waiting to be ridden.


----------

